# Stella gets a HCC :-)



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

First here is one of her Champion pictures..about 6 years ago!!










and here is her today after my friend put her in this modified HCC  I think she still looks lovely. I dont know how to stack her very good....so I just snapped a photo in the yard...but I think she looks sweet


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh my, she is beautiful! Nice choice for her!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Ohhh Stella is so lovely  She looks great in her new haircut, and how cool to see her old champion photo! WOW did she have some hair!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

She is still as stunning as she was 6 years ago,I love her new cut it suits her well.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

LOVE it!!! Wow, she had loads of gorgeous hair. I like the HCC - it really suits her!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

She is absolutely stunning, especially with that white snow in the background. She looks very angelic.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

I know this thread is very old but I wanted to thank you for the beautiful photos of an HCC without rosettes. I had to print off a copy for my groomer to show her how I hope to have my girl look some day. And yes I will be sure to post a photo of her when we get her into the HCC.


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Ms Stella*

Hi Ms Stella,

Stella is absolutely stunning. Gorgeous. Thank you for the photos! 

HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Gorgeous! Fergie will sport that clip when I retire her lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

oops, didn't realize this was an old thread! and I thought this was Madonna lol


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

This thread was before my time here, so I'm very glad someone dredged it up! I had no idea what a beauty queen Madonna was! My god, that is one of the BEST show grooms I've ever seen and what a GORGEOUS girl!! 

I'm wondering. I know HCC is "Historically Correct Continental", but are the hip rosettes not "correct"? I thought for sure they would be? She just looks so "nekkid" without rosettes... 

Hey, can you post a current picture? I'm pretty sure you have her in a very nice pet clip if I remember correctly from the most recent youtube videos... 

VERY cool thread! 

Rebecca


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Hip Rosettes are optional  but it seems like most dogs have them. I had been looking for a photo of one without to show my groomer. When I found this thread I knew I had found the photo I wanted. 
Jazz got her big girl haircut today and look how pretty she turned out. 

Jazz side view 12/13/2012 by spindledreams, on Flickr


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

spindledreams said:


> Hip Rosettes are optional  but it seems like most dogs have them. I had been looking for a photo of one without to show my groomer. When I found this thread I knew I had found the photo I wanted.
> Jazz got her big girl haircut today and look how pretty she turned out.
> 
> Jazz side view 12/13/2012 by spindledreams, on Flickr


She is a beauty, thats for sure. How old is Jazz?


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

A bit over 8 months old.


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Looks AWESOME! Having trouble telling with my phone, are there rosettes or no?

Rebecca


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

I love this cut! I like the short clip without the rosettes too! Now I have another cut to try out on Angel after we get through winter.  Right now I am keeping her longer to keep her warm. 

Glad this came up!


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

pgr8dnlvr said:


> Looks AWESOME! Having trouble telling with my phone, are there rosettes or no?
> 
> Rebecca


No rosettes on my girl. And her butt hair is actually longer then on most. My groomer suggested we leave it about 1/4 to 1/2 inches long for warmth during our Wyoming winter. I think she settled on using a #5 blade for that section. I love my groomer.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

as a groomer, i love the hcc. so much less work yet beautiful. cant wait for my poodle. hopefully soon.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

tokipoke said:


> oops, didn't realize this was an old thread! and I thought this was Madonna lol


Yes that is stella-girl  Its almost a year ago too! She did wear that well :snicker:


----------

